# Specialized Langster



## Fuji Commuter

Does anybody have some solid information about the 2004 Specialized Langster? I've done a couple of searches, but I can't find any weights or reviews on this bike. The price looks good, but is it a good value? I'm looking for a starter fixed gear I can use for commuting. I'd appreciate any feedback - Thanks


----------



## Hollywood

*checking...*

one of the wrenches in my shop ordered one for himself. I'll check in with him and see how he likes it. 




Fuji Commuter said:


> Does anybody have some solid information about the 2004 Specialized Langster? I've done a couple of searches, but I can't find any weights or reviews on this bike. The price looks good, but is it a good value? I'm looking for a starter fixed gear I can use for commuting. I'd appreciate any feedback - Thanks


----------



## Sketchy One

*2004 Langster*

Just posted a review about the Langster. Just got mine today as a matter of fact. Because of production limits they are going to be hard to get a hold of. I ordered mine back in Decemeber and just got it today (March 3, 2004). It's a decent set up and cost effectively cheaper than a Fuji or KHS. Especially if you can get an EP price, which I was able to do through my shop. For $239 it's an awesome deal. The only thing that I will be replacing right off the bat will be the brakes and levers. Cheesy brake levers and brakes, but not too bad all around. The frame is sweet and it has an aero aluminum Specialized fork which is pretty nice. Alex DA16 wheelset which isn't the best but they'll do. It also has a flip-flop hub so you can go fixed or freewheel which for me is nice because my knees suck. Hope that helps...if you can get your hands on one, it's worth it.


----------



## Fuji Commuter

*Thanks for the Info*

I appreciate the feedback - it looks like it is a difficult bike to find solid information on. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Kram

So where's the pic?


----------



## Sketchy One

*Langster Pictures*

Check out the pictures and you will see that I have added bull horns and double wrapped the bars. In between wraps I added 2.5mm bar phat right where they straighten out. Basically the bars just look really thick. I like the thickness, reminds me of my Odi Lock Ons that I have on my mountain bikes. Other than that, the brakes, seat and pedals are the first to be upgraded. I'll wait to upgrade the cranks until I wear them out. With those upgrades I'll be happy for a while. The factory bike weighs in at 20.72 lbs., not too bad.


----------



## Auriaprottu

How does it ride? I've never owned an aluminum frame, but I know from studying the Rivendell site that they're quite uncomfortable. The price and a Brooks might make it worth a try, tho. Is there any lugged steel frame that you can compare it with?


----------



## mr_e

*Frame material*

"from studying the Rivendell site that they're quite uncomfortable"

Don't beleive the hype- aluminum frames can be comfy too, albeit with a diffrent ride quality. There are steel rides that are more harsh they some aluminum ones. Modern tube sets have a lot more variation then those even from a few years ago. Hit the LBS and try out a few diffrent model bikes from different companies and diffrent materials and make up your own mind. Remember, the Rivendell folks are trying to sell a product, too....


----------



## joe friday

another idea, if availability is a problem, is e-bay. right now there are quite a few true 
track bikes available this week.
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?query=track&catref=C3&from=R2&sacategory=7294&BasicSearch=


----------



## Auriaprottu

mr_e said:


> Don't beleive the hype- aluminum frames can be comfy too, albeit with a diffrent ride quality. There are steel rides that are more harsh they some aluminum ones. Modern tube sets have a lot more variation then those even from a few years ago. Hit the LBS and try out a few diffrent model bikes from different companies and diffrent materials and make up your own mind. Remember, the Rivendell folks are trying to sell a product, too....


You're right- mine was a poorly worded post. I'll check out some AL frames/bikes before I make any decisions, tho I'm probably still more likely to end up with a steel ride.


----------



## mr_e

*Steel*

Hey, I work in a bike shop, and all my bikes (at the moment) are steel =) Whatever floats your boat. I've been really impressed with some of the newer aluminum bikes though.


----------



## Dennis Rex

I've got to say, for some reason, oversized al tubes look really good on a fixie. Hey Sketchy One, is the top tube tear-drop shaped ? And when you say you got an EP price, what do you mean? Because 230-something sounds like theft to me - and I need to find out where I can get in on it.


----------



## tube_ee

Auriaprottu said:


> How does it ride? I've never owned an aluminum frame, but I know from studying the Rivendell site that they're quite uncomfortable. The price and a Brooks might make it worth a try, tho. Is there any lugged steel frame that you can compare it with?


This is not something I've ever heard Grant say. They have a list of reasons while they build with steel, but it's mostly to do with strength, durability, repairability, and aesthetics. I have heard him say that ultra-light AL frames will not hold up over decades of hard riding, which I think is true, but he is not claiming any magic ride qualities for steel vs other materials. He does say that Rivendell bikes are more comfortable than modern racing bikes, but as a result of they way they are designed and fitted, not what they're made out of. I'll let you know when my custom Riv gets here. Probably around December or January. 

Hype and competitor-bashing just isn't Grant's style. Both in print and over the phone, he comes across as one of the nicest, gentlest, most knowledgeable people I've ever had the pleasure of doing business with. He does have a particular vision for what he wants Rivendell Bicycle Works to be, and he does go to great lengths to describe that vision, and the reasons for it, but interviewing your competitors in your magazine is pretty anti-hype. I think Grant summed it up best when he said, "We sell the stuff we like, the idea being that we're not freaks, so other people will probably like it too." So far, he seems to be right.

--Shannon


----------



## Hollywood

*ep?*



Dennis Rex said:


> And when you say you got an EP price, what do you mean? Because 230-something sounds like theft to me - and I need to find out where I can get in on it.


EP = employee purchase, i.e. deal for shop guys.

my buddy at the LBS ordered one and was told that there were NO ep deals on the Langster from Specialized. True? He's keeping his Bianchi for now...


----------



## Sketchy One

*EP means... Other thread: Aluminum is nice!!!*

EP simply means, Employee Purchase. I work in a bike shop, so we say EP. It's when we buy directly from the bike company. ET on the other hand is Employee Theft, if that were the case I would be in jail and unemployed!  The frame is a true track geometry (budget track geometry), aggressive. Round tubes for the head, top, seat and down.The downtube is slightly ovalized towards the headtube, but hardly noticable. Not like the Allez models even though the Langster is considered an Allez Langster. Anyway,it rides quite nicely. 

It's only my second aluminum bike, my second being a 2004 Rockhopper Pro with complete LX kit and XT cranks and bottom bracket. I really don't mind the stiff frame, I like my road bikes to be able to feel the road that's all. Steel is a little more plush, but unless you ride everyday or your name is Lance or Tyler, you won't be able to tell a huge difference.

For the cost of a Fuji or a KHS, I would still try to get a Langster. You can get a Dura-Ace or Surly fixed cog for about $35 at your LBS.


----------



## TACSTS

Has anyone heard any problems with availability on the Langsters? I've got my deposit down on one and should hear sometime soon if it's on it's way, just wondering if I should get my hopes up or not. By the way I'm down for a 62 if that makes any difference.


----------



## Sketchy One

TACSTS said:


> Has anyone heard any problems with availability on the Langsters? I've got my deposit down on one and should hear sometime soon if it's on it's way, just wondering if I should get my hopes up or not. By the way I'm down for a 62 if that makes any difference.


I know that the order of how the bikes leave the factory goes like this. The orders that were placed in November (the original due date of the Langster) weren't filled until March and when those orders were filled, Specialized opened up the available Langsters left for demos and then EPs. If you have a deposit on one, especially 62cm, chances are good that you'll get one, but if you ordered it recently, the odds of getting one get more and more slim. It is a more rare size. I highly doubt that they will ever see a showroom floor. My inside and outside rep. kept telling me that I probably wouldn't get one since I ordered mine on Dec. 17, 2003 and the pre-orders went in sometime at the beginning of November. Well, I kept in touch with the reps and every couple of weeks would call and bug them about it. It wasn't until the end of February that I was told that they did anticipate that they would sell well and produced more than the original 700 that were planned. Don't know man, cross your fingers and keep in touch with the people that you ordered it through if you really want one. The more they know you want one, the more they may mention it to their reps. It's a sale for them so it means something. Hope that helps. Let me know if you end up getting one, I'd like to know what someone other than myself thinks about them.


----------



## Sketchy One

SmogRider said:


> EP = employee purchase, i.e. deal for shop guys.
> 
> my buddy at the LBS ordered one and was told that there were NO ep deals on the Langster from Specialized. True? He's keeping his Bianchi for now...


Not true. An EP is how I got mine. They opened them up for EP about two weeks ago, mine was shipped on a Thursday and was at the shop I work at on Wednesday, March 3. Been riding it since. Tell your buddy to check with his Specialized inside sales rep.


----------



## TACSTS

Well, I just called the shop and I've got a 62cm on it's way! I called yesterday inquiring about a Langster and a Allez Sport 27 for my girlfriend, and he said he'd see what he could do and told me to call back today to find out if he got them. Anyhow, I called him back and he said it was no problem, I've got a carbon 62 Langster coming and she's got a 54cm carbon Allez coming! We'll match!


----------



## Moontrane

*Langster availability*



Sketchy One said:


> I know that the order of how the bikes leave the factory goes like this. The orders that were placed in November (the original due date of the Langster) weren't filled until March and when those orders were filled, Specialized opened up the available Langsters left for demos and then EPs. If you have a deposit on one, especially 62cm, chances are good that you'll get one, but if you ordered it recently, the odds of getting one get more and more slim. It is a more rare size. I highly doubt that they will ever see a showroom floor. My inside and outside rep. kept telling me that I probably wouldn't get one since I ordered mine on Dec. 17, 2003 and the pre-orders went in sometime at the beginning of November. Well, I kept in touch with the reps and every couple of weeks would call and bug them about it. It wasn't until the end of February that I was told that they did anticipate that they would sell well and produced more than the original 700 that were planned. Don't know man, cross your fingers and keep in touch with the people that you ordered it through if you really want one. The more they know you want one, the more they may mention it to their reps. It's a sale for them so it means something. Hope that helps. Let me know if you end up getting one, I'd like to know what someone other than myself thinks about them.


Interesting to read all of this. You guys have me worried. I just bought one over the phone at R&A Cycles in Brooklyn. I ordered a 62. They told me my bike is on its way and will be shipped next Tuesday. Then I read your correspondence and checked...they told me that there was no issue, the 62 is on its way. If they are right, it only took me 1 week to get one! I am looking forward to it. I want to cycle from Amsterdam to Barcelon on the machine.....


----------



## Sketchy One

Moontrane said:


> Interesting to read all of this. You guys have me worried. I just bought one over the phone at R&A Cycles in Brooklyn. I ordered a 62. They told me my bike is on its way and will be shipped next Tuesday. Then I read your correspondence and checked...they told me that there was no issue, the 62 is on its way. If they are right, it only took me 1 week to get one! I am looking forward to it. I want to cycle from Amsterdam to Barcelon on the machine.....


The only base model Langster that is sold out is the 50cm. All of the other sizes are still available.


----------



## zapp

Sketchy One said:


> The only base model Langster that is sold out is the 50cm. All of the other sizes are still available.


Do you know what the availability of the langster pro is? I need it in 50cm. And any opinions about the pro version.


----------



## Moontrane

*Langster Not Fixed?*



zapp said:


> Do you know what the availability of the langster pro is? Try R&A Cycles in Brooklyn. (tel. 718 636 5242) Someone in a different forum just left me a message to inform me that the Langster is not a fixed gear bike. I thought it was - or at least that it has a flip-flop hub giving you the option... Does anyone know?


----------



## Spiderman

Moontrane said:


> zapp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the availability of the langster pro is? Try R&A Cycles in Brooklyn. (tel. 718 636 5242) Someone in a different forum just left me a message to inform me that the Langster is not a fixed gear bike. I thought it was - or at least that it has a flip-flop hub giving you the option... Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Langster comes with a flip flop hub. I think it comes stock as a single speed, you would have to by the cog seperately to make it fixed. I think it comes with the lockring - at least the one I saw at my LBS did.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark_fixie

*Decades of hard riding ?*

I don't know of a lot of people who keep there bicycles for decades. I own both steel and aluminum fixies. The only difference I find is the steel is more forgiving on rough roads where the aluminum is more likly to damper vibrations. I have on old GT Rage frame I found in the LBS dumpster because the rear derailer bracket was bent. I think this is one of the best riding fixies I have. Aluminum and steel have different rides but as far as frame durability the're a toss up. The only frame that I ever had fail on me was an old steel commuter, the seat tube filled with some water, froze and exploded.

Mark


----------



## Sketchy One

*Fixed or not fixed...*



Moontrane said:


> zapp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the availability of the langster pro is? Try R&A Cycles in Brooklyn. (tel. 718 636 5242) Someone in a different forum just left me a message to inform me that the Langster is not a fixed gear bike. I thought it was - or at least that it has a flip-flop hub giving you the option... Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Langster Pro is a fixed gear track bike from the factory, it's the $1300 bike. The base Langster ($399) comes with a freewheel, you'd have to add a track cog to the other side, it is a flip-flop set up. The Pro is white and the base model is what Specialized call Carbon, it's grey.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sketchy One

*50cm Langster Pro Availability*



zapp said:


> Do you know what the availability of the langster pro is? I need it in 50cm. And any opinions about the pro version.


Sugino Cranks and Bottom Bracket, 48t x 16t fixed
Dura-Ace Hubs
Mavic Open Pro Rims
Carbon Fork (C3)

The only thing that I can offer as an opinion is that it is a nice set up and is cheaper than the Cannondale Major with the same set up (except for the fork). I actually just got off of the phone with Specialized (I was checking for you) and what they told me isn't necessarily good news, but they are expecting to get 2 in mid-April. So if you're thinking about getting one, now is the time to put your order in. That would be only 2 left in the country! No mas after those two are sold...at least for the 50cm's. Good luck and if you want to order one through my shop let me know.


----------



## zapp

Sketchy One said:


> Sugino Cranks and Bottom Bracket, 48t x 16t fixed
> Dura-Ace Hubs
> Mavic Open Pro Rims
> Carbon Fork (C3)
> 
> The only thing that I can offer as an opinion is that it is a nice set up and is cheaper than the Cannondale Major with the same set up (except for the fork). I actually just got off of the phone with Specialized (I was checking for you) and what they told me isn't necessarily good news, but they are expecting to get 2 in mid-April. So if you're thinking about getting one, now is the time to put your order in. That would be only 2 left in the country! No mas after those two are sold...at least for the 50cm's. Good luck and if you want to order one through my shop let me know.


Wow, that isn't good news, thanks for checking. Looking at the standover height I will be able to fit on a 52cm. Is it just the 50cm that they are short of? I will probably just build a fixed gear up from some good parts. That would be more fun anyhow.


----------



## Trakhak

*Langster*



Fuji Commuter said:


> Does anybody have some solid information about the 2004 Specialized Langster? I've done a couple of searches, but I can't find any weights or reviews on this bike. The price looks good, but is it a good value? I'm looking for a starter fixed gear I can use for commuting. I'd appreciate any feedback - Thanks


Bought a Langster two weeks ago. Pluses: true track geometry (same as high-dollar Langster Pro), something otherwise impossible to find at anywhere near the price; butted aluminum frame and fork (rides and handles great); comes with a lock ring for a fixed sprocket.

Minuses: brakes (they work fine; I just didn't need a rear brake), freewheel instead of fixed sprocket (a minor quibble, since most people are going to want to pick a different sprocket size from whatever would have been stock anyway).

The Langster is the fourth track bike I've owned (the others are a long-gone 1965 Helyett Speciale, a 1982 Bianchi Eco Pista, and a 1970 all-Campy Record-equipped Peugeot I literally bought from a little old lady) and rides as well as any of the others. I waited over twenty years to buy my latest track bike. Hey, I might buy another Langster as a spare.

This bike is a screamingly great deal.


----------



## tube_ee

Mark_fixie said:


> I don't know of a lot of people who keep there bicycles for decades. I own both steel and aluminum fixies. The only difference I find is the steel is more forgiving on rough roads where the aluminum is more likly to damper vibrations. I have on old GT Rage frame I found in the LBS dumpster because the rear derailer bracket was bent. I think this is one of the best riding fixies I have. Aluminum and steel have different rides but as far as frame durability the're a toss up. The only frame that I ever had fail on me was an old steel commuter, the seat tube filled with some water, froze and exploded.
> 
> Mark


The oldest bike in my stable right now is the 1977 Schwinn Super Le Tour 12.2 I got for free at the shop. It's being built up as a mixed trail / street fixed-gear scorcher, and I expect to get many more years of use out of it. My current road bike is a late '80s Otero, all Columbus SL, that I'll never sell. Another 20 years out of that one is not unlikely. The Riv I plan on keeping until I can't ride anymore. Considering what I'm paying for it, I'm going to have to.

There are a ton of old English and Italian road bikes still rolling down the road. A good steel bike, properly cared for, is a lifetime bike.

--Shannon


----------



## LuisB

HI!

Got my Langster about 3 weeks ago and have been enjoying riding it. As you can tell from the picture, this bike looks gorgeous. The build quality is first rate, practically unheard of for a bike in this price range. The frame quality and build is very good and so is the wheelset. It comes standard with a 16T freewheel but comes with flip/flop hubs and a lockring. I'm in the process of adding on a fixed cog. The brake levers and calipers are low end quality but they work ok. I also replaced the seatpost and saddle on this bike.

Some info you may want to know. The chainring, chain and freewheel are all road size 3/32, something to keep in mind if you're planning to buy a bigger freewheel or fixed cog. The last time I checked with my LBS, the 52s and 54s are still available. By the way, the Langster is named after Don Langley who is the International buyer for Specialized and also a champion track racer.

LuisB


----------



## LuisB

Hey Trak!

I was thinking in the same line as you were. When I ordered my Langster, the LBS mistakenly ordered 2 of the size 54. Anyway, 2 came and I was almost tempted to buy both of them.

I really enjoy riding this bike and totally agree with you that this is an unbelievable deal.

LuisB


----------



## hrv

*Yeah, loving mine too*



LuisB said:


> HI!
> 
> Got my Langster about 3 weeks ago and have been enjoying riding it. As you can tell from the picture, this bike looks gorgeous. The build quality is first rate, practically unheard of for a bike in this price range. The frame quality and build is very good and so is the wheelset. It comes standard with a 16T freewheel but comes with flip/flop hubs and a lockring. I'm in the process of adding on a fixed cog. The brake levers and calipers are low end quality but they work ok. I also replaced the seatpost and saddle on this bike.
> 
> Some info you may want to know. The chainring, chain and freewheel are all road size 3/32, something to keep in mind if you're planning to buy a bigger freewheel or fixed cog. The last time I checked with my LBS, the 52s and 54s are still available. By the way, the Langster is named after Don Langley who is the International buyer for Specialized and also a champion track racer.
> 
> LuisB


Just got 15,16 tooth cogs , tried 16 last night, getting ready for the velodrome, some point might use the bike for road time trials too. Interesting, my bike came set up with 1/8" stuff. Strange. Cool about the name though! Thanks for the info.

hrv


----------



## Sketchy One

Actually, the Langster is all 1/8" stuff.


----------



## giro-d-italia

*What size headtube?*

I'm guessing it's a 1"?

Thanks.



Sketchy One said:


> Check out the pictures and you will see that I have added bull horns and double wrapped the bars. In between wraps I added 2.5mm bar phat right where they straighten out. Basically the bars just look really thick. I like the thickness, reminds me of my Odi Lock Ons that I have on my mountain bikes. Other than that, the brakes, seat and pedals are the first to be upgraded. I'll wait to upgrade the cranks until I wear them out. With those upgrades I'll be happy for a while. The factory bike weighs in at 20.72 lbs., not too bad.


----------



## Sketchy One

*1" what?*



giro-d-italia said:


> I'm guessing it's a 1"?
> 
> Thanks.



If you're referring to the stem, it's a threadless 1 1/8". Actual headtube dimensions I don't know right off hand.


----------



## CFBlue

*wooo!!!*

i picked up my langster from the shop on friday, but my only ride on it was a mile home, because i had to leave for a race in a couple hours. anyway, i raced, i came back, took the bike out for a quick spin on chicago's lakefront with a buddy. oh man, its wonderful. i kept the stock gearing, seems fine to me for now. might get some bigger cogs once i feel up to it. it accelerates pretty quickly, and i feel really comfortable sprinting out of the saddle with the bullhorns, which was a minor issue for me with drop bars. anyway, the setup: syntace bullhorn bars, tektro aero brake levers, bar phat gel, wrap, and another wrap of red/black tape, specialized dolce saddle. it looks awesome. i like it. will post pics as soon as i take them. gotta find a camera first...


----------



## doctom54

*new Langster*

Picked mine up today. A couple of things. I usually ride a 54cm and this is a 56cm but it seems to fit pretty well. The LBS has ordered a 42 front chainring since it is fairly hilly where I live. Rode about 12 miles on the flattest place around here and it was a blast. Handles great and it is not bad on rough roads. I noted tho that the front axle looks way behind the handlebar when I am on the drops. Is this normal? Also with the stock pedal I get just little probably 2mm of overlap with the front wheel and my shoe/toeclip.
I will get a fixed gear in the next couple of weeks.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## bodhisattva

*my langster*



chicagochix said:


> i picked up my langster from the shop on friday, but my only ride on it was a mile home, because i had to leave for a race in a couple hours. anyway, i raced, i came back, took the bike out for a quick spin on chicago's lakefront with a buddy. oh man, its wonderful. i kept the stock gearing, seems fine to me for now. might get some bigger cogs once i feel up to it. it accelerates pretty quickly, and i feel really comfortable sprinting out of the saddle with the bullhorns, which was a minor issue for me with drop bars. anyway, the setup: syntace bullhorn bars, tektro aero brake levers, bar phat gel, wrap, and another wrap of red/black tape, specialized dolce saddle. it looks awesome. i like it. will post pics as soon as i take them. gotta find a camera first...


i just picked mine up last night but haven't had a chance to take it out yet. i'm thinking of converting it to a fixie and removing the rear brake...

for the most part, did you leave the bike as is (aside from what you mentioned above)?


----------



## Johnnygun

*5 days of langstering and......*

I am so hooked solid. I put a 17 tooth Surely cog on the fixed side the day I bought it, along with a set of chromo speedplay pedals (I wieght 200lbs lean, hence the chromo). I have been riding it every day at lunch. I do about 15 miles fixed for lunch. I absolutely love this bike. I have ordered cow bars for it and they should be here tomorrow. I have removed the rear brake and installed a Dia Comp lever on my top bar for the front brake. The bike just looks better to me with no drop down brakes. I will be getting one for my wife shortly.

My only problem was that I blew the loc ring right off doing stops the other day. The surely untightened about a mm and caused the loc ring to tighten and strip (lbs installation incorrect) I called the shop and they warrantied the wheel that afternoon by giving me one out of an unused box. I have ordered a surly/mavic track wheel for the rear so that I wont have to worry about that again. Im fixed for life now. I will keep my Marin race bike for the races but the langster has become my steed of choice.

Now I just need to convert my SS MTB to fixed...soon 

Did I mention that this bike only cost me $380

JG.


----------



## bodhisattva

Johnnygun said:


> I am so hooked solid. I put a 17 tooth Surely cog on the fixed side the day I bought it, along with a set of chromo speedplay pedals (I wieght 200lbs lean, hence the chromo). I have been riding it every day at lunch. I do about 15 miles fixed for lunch. I absolutely love this bike. I have ordered cow bars for it and they should be here tomorrow. I have removed the rear brake and installed a Dia Comp lever on my top bar for the front brake. The bike just looks better to me with no drop down brakes. I will be getting one for my wife shortly.
> 
> My only problem was that I blew the loc ring right off doing stops the other day. The surely untightened about a mm and caused the loc ring to tighten and strip (lbs installation incorrect) I called the shop and they warrantied the wheel that afternoon by giving me one out of an unused box. I have ordered a surly/mavic track wheel for the rear so that I wont have to worry about that again. Im fixed for life now. I will keep my Marin race bike for the races but the langster has become my steed of choice.
> 
> Now I just need to convert my SS MTB to fixed...soon
> 
> Did I mention that this bike only cost me $380
> 
> JG.


i'm off over lunch to pick up a set of tri bars and to look for 17 tooth cog. then it's off with the rear brake. i'm also looking for a new (small "bmx style") brake lever for the front. any recommendations?

when i bought my new road bike a few years back the mountain bike was retired to my folks garage. now that i picked this beauty up....the road bike will sit on the trainer until my next long ride. i'm completely stoked about this ride!!!

i feel bad for anyone who has to wait until the next production run (a shop manager in chicago told me august earlier this week).


----------



## Johnnygun

*Get one of these - work awesome with the stock brake*



bodhisattva said:


> i'm off over lunch to pick up a set of tri bars and to look for 17 tooth cog. then it's off with the rear brake. i'm also looking for a new (small "bmx style") brake lever for the front. any recommendations?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I found a Dia Comp lever just like this (Dia Comp Tech 77)one at my LBS - I paid about $15 for the lever. I think Harris cyclery sells a set for $29 or so. Check the link
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/brakes.html#leversdrop - scroll down looking for the dia comp
> 
> It is hinged so that it can come on and off easily without retaping. I figured this would make it very easy to hit the track as brakes are a no-no
> 
> JG.


----------



## ukiahb

*Surly cogs can be bad news....*

they are thinner than other brands, have threading that is not compatible w/ some hubs, and have caused much grief ....from what I've read EAI or Dura Ace work much better.





Johnnygun said:


> I am so hooked solid. I put a 17 tooth Surely cog on the fixed side
> snip...
> My only problem was that I blew the loc ring right off doing stops the other day. The surely untightened about a mm and caused the loc ring to tighten and strip (lbs installation incorrect)


----------



## Johnnygun

ukiahb said:


> they are thinner than other brands, have threading that is not compatible w/ some hubs, and have caused much grief ....from what I've read EAI or Dura Ace work much better.


Thats what I hear - I will have a 16 dura ace for the new wheel so its all good. The 17 was to learn on. I also bought a new loc ring for the new wheel as I think the ones that come with the langster are kinda cheesy.

Other than that - I just got back from cruisin my fixie across the UofA campus at lunch time - life is good 

JG


----------



## bodhisattva

Johnnygun said:


> bodhisattva said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm off over lunch to pick up a set of tri bars and to look for 17 tooth cog. then it's off with the rear brake. i'm also looking for a new (small "bmx style") brake lever for the front. any recommendations?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I found a Dia Comp lever just like this (Dia Comp Tech 77)one at my LBS - I paid about $15 for the lever. I think Harris cyclery sells a set for $29 or so. Check the link
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/brakes.html#leversdrop - scroll down looking for the dia comp
> 
> It is hinged so that it can come on and off easily without retaping. I figured this would make it very easy to hit the track as brakes are a no-no
> 
> JG.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info but i'm actually looking to mount a lever horizontally on the bars, just next to to stem. i figured a short mtb or bmx lever would do the trick...and look a little cleaner to boot. anyone else not going completely brakeless riding a similar set-up?
Click to expand...


----------



## Johnnygun

bodhisattva said:


> thanks for the info but i'm actually looking to mount a lever horizontally on the bars, just next to to stem. i figured a short mtb or bmx lever would do the trick...and look a little cleaner to boot. anyone else not going completely brakeless riding a similar set-up?


Thats what I did with the Dia Comp lever (horizontal top bar mount) - its about 3 inches long - pretty stealthy - that link I posted has a bunch of levers - the dia comp are in there somewhere

anywhos - ill post a pic later

JG


----------



## bodhisattva

*Langster 4 Sale*

While I was picking up a new set of bars and tape for my Langster at a local bike shop, I happened to spy one hanging up in the store. If anyone is looking for a 54cm and you don't want to wait until August, I may be able to help you out...

Cheers


----------



## Sexly

Sketchy One said:


> Especially if you can get an EP price, which I was able to do through my shop. For $239 it's an awesome deal. The only thing that I will be replacing right off the bat will be the brakes and levers.


You are NEVER to tell anyone your EP price... thats really poor of you. Do you let customers browse through the QBP pricelist too?


----------



## Dante2355

*Creaking/Rattling/Clicking in Langster drivetrain*

Is anyone hearing a creaking/rattling/clicking in your Langster drivetrain?
I hear it especially when cranking up hills. I swapped the pedals so I definitely know it's not the pedals. The sound seems to be coming from the crank/bb area.

I need help!!


----------



## velosavant

*Mysterious Drivetrain Noise?*

Dante2355:

Nothing is worse than an an obnoxius noise that seemingly appears to only further torture you on an already difficult climb.

There are a number of items that could be responsible for the noise that you describe. Here are the possible soultions, listed in the order that you should attempt (should you choose to remedy the problem yourself.) If you have the proper tools then it will be a quick and easy fix... I'm assuming that since you asked the question, that you intend to do it yourself. Begin with the first solution and then hit the hill where you first discovered the noise, proceed to the next step if the problem persists.

1.) Tighten the crankarm bolts, pedal axles, and chainring bolts. 

2.) Loctite and tighten the bottom bracket cups.

If (after you have finished these steps) the noise still exists, then it is time to pursue other options that could be responsible for the noise... If you only hear the noise when you climb, then it is very possible that it is coming from either your headset or the spoke(s) and/or nipple(s) from your rear wheel. Also, tighten the pedal cleat screws in both of your shoes... sometimes the solution is the one that is right underneath you.

If after your search you exhaust all possible origins for the noise, then it is time to consider the possibility that the "creaking/rattling/clicking" that you describe is coming from your knees... for that, I have no solution.

-velosavant



Dante2355 said:


> Is anyone hearing a creaking/rattling/clicking in your Langster drivetrain?
> I hear it especially when cranking up hills. I swapped the pedals so I definitely know it's not the pedals. The sound seems to be coming from the crank/bb area.
> 
> I need help!!


----------



## Dante2355

*Langster click/clack*

Thanks for responding velosavant,
I've taken care of both of your suggestions. I'm still hearing the click/clack. I called the shop where I bought the Langster. One of the guys at the shop bought a Langster and is experiencing the same thing. He is calling it a "mystery." Both of us are set up S/S. He even changed his chain and freewheel and is still getting the sound.
My knees are only 29 years old - no creaking yet!

ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS??!??!

Thanks...



velosavant said:


> Dante2355:
> 
> Nothing is worse than an an obnoxius noise that seemingly appears to only further torture you on an already difficult climb.
> 
> There are a number of items that could be responsible for the noise that you describe. Here are the possible soultions, listed in the order that you should attempt (should you choose to remedy the problem yourself.) If you have the proper tools then it will be a quick and easy fix... I'm assuming that since you asked the question, that you intend to do it yourself. Begin with the first solution and then hit the hill where you first discovered the noise, proceed to the next step if the problem persists.
> 
> 1.) Tighten the crankarm bolts, pedal axles, and chainring bolts.
> 
> 2.) Loctite and tighten the bottom bracket cups.
> 
> If (after you have finished these steps) the noise still exists, then it is time to pursue other options that could be responsible for the noise... If you only hear the noise when you climb, then it is very possible that it is coming from either your headset or the spoke(s) and/or nipple(s) from your rear wheel. Also, tighten the pedal cleat screws in both of your shoes... sometimes the solution is the one that is right underneath you.
> 
> If after your search you exhaust all possible origins for the noise, then it is time to consider the possibility that the "creaking/rattling/clicking" that you describe is coming from your knees... for that, I have no solution.
> 
> -velosavant


----------



## LuisB

Dante,

I've had the same problem with mine and I thought it was also the bottom bracket that's causing this noise. I took mine to the shop and the mechanic determined it was the chain being too tight. Take a lot at it and let us know what happens.

Good luck.

LuisB


----------



## interpol

LuisB said:


> I took mine to the shop and the mechanic determined it was the chain being too tight.
> LuisB


So did it eliminate the noise? I have the same noise and it occured after i changed a flat and remounted the wheel. i mounted it with as little slack on the chain as possible thinking that's the way it should be but now i hear this clickety noise as you guys have. i will loosen it up and see what happens. thanks for the input.


----------



## LuisB

YES! It got rid of that annoying noise and runs so quite now.

LuisB


----------



## Dropped

Well, I joined the club and picked one up this weekend. I'm going to use it as my daily commuter and around-town bike (retiring my beat to hell Zaskar after 13 years of faithful service). This bike is a blast to ride, and as many others have posted, a heck of a deal.

FWIW, my shop had several of every size in stock.


----------

